

Twitter uses BitTorrent to push code updates. 40min  12sec - jdavid
http://engineering.twitter.com/search?updated-max=2010-07-21T16%3A22%3A00-07%3A00&max-results=7

======
gasull
The URL should be corrected to [http://engineering.twitter.com/2010/07/murder-
fast-datacente...](http://engineering.twitter.com/2010/07/murder-fast-
datacenter-code-deploys.html)

